# Shooting a Rock Concert. Which Lens(es)?



## beckstoy (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been shooting for years, but this will be my first rock concert. I'm wondering on lenses. What should I plan for? (no flash photography, of course) Here's my gear:

Body: 
5DM3

Lenses:
24-105 f4
50 f1.4 and 1.2
70-200 f2.8 IS II USM
Sigma 12-24 f4

If there's one on the list I really should have, post your suggestions and I can grab a rental. I was figuring that I'd probably be using my 50 and 70-200 the most. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Menace (Mar 31, 2013)

How far away from the action are you going to be because if its reasonable far and you are happy to rent, I'd suggest 200 2.0 (with a monopod)


----------



## AJ (Mar 31, 2013)

Big arena? Crowded bar? more info plz


----------



## nikkito (Mar 31, 2013)

70-200 is perfect and your sigma 12-24 for some pics. Good luck!


----------



## charlesa (Mar 31, 2013)

The 70-200 mm will stay on most, ultrawide for other shots.


----------



## jabbott (Mar 31, 2013)

Fast aperture primes all the way, so your 50mm f/1.4 or f/1.2 would work very well. I find f/2.8 lenses to be way too slow for rock concerts, but if you are OK with ISO 12800 then it could work. I generally shoot rock concerts with a 50mm f/1.4 so that I can freeze motion and keep the ISO speed down.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 31, 2013)

I"m quite the novice myself...but starting to try to shoot music venues here in New Orleans.

ONe site I found that has been useful is:

http://froknowsphoto.com

He has a low light guide for shooting concerts traded for your email address. However, he has a LOT of stuff on Youtube showing how to shoot concerts, go search and you can find some good info on there.

I don't think you're gonna have much use for any glass slower than f/2.8.....

Are you going to be in the pits in front of the stage? If so, then maybe you can use 50mm...but for anthing close up, maybe 135mm f/2 for a prime (I've not shot with it, but I hear GREAT stuff about it). But I'd say that likely the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II L lens would be your workhorse on this....

If you can get ON stage, like behind the drummer (do you know the band?)....a nice super wide angle fast lens might be fun....a fisheye to show from the stage seeing out the big audience?

But the Fro guy also has some videos that work with how to get IN with bands, by finding the manager, what to say what to ask for....etc. Being a cool guy and easy going and just plain asking seems to be a good thing. One thing is, if you never ask, you never know if you can get stage or better access.

Also, and again, I'm BARELY starting myself. But one thing I gleened from my research on this....RED lights....if you have tons of that....make for great B&W photos!!

Hope that helps...PLEASE...post back your experience, and some sample photos from your shoot!!!


HTH,

cayenne


----------



## Pi (Mar 31, 2013)

How far are you going to be? Unless you can stick your nose into it , the 70-200 is all you need.


----------



## beckstoy (Mar 31, 2013)

Awesome info - thanks everyone! I'll post photos once I have them.

I'll be in the pit, but might have stage access, so I'll just freakin' ask for it (as cayenne suggested).


Oh, and with my 5DM3, I regularly shoot at ISO 10K+, but I'll be surprised if I shoot with anything less than f2.8


Thanks! =)


----------

